# Crockett's Haze



## bud88 (Feb 6, 2016)

The local compassion center ran a special yesterday on the Crockett's Haze. I've been happily smoking my satori but the numbers intrigue me so I picked up a gram.
This stuff tested at 29.88% THC....
 After smoking it twice I can tell you that in the future I will be purchasing some seeds and giving it a go. It is probably the smoothest Haze strain I have tried to date.
A very unique flavor for a haze strain but part of that could be what the compassion center is using for nutrients. 
 The high reminded me of the mid-eighties purple haze only much stronger and it lasted.

For anyone that might be interested they are bred by Crockett Family Farms and I believe some of their strains are produced using some DNA genetics.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow bud, that is quite a recommendation. Sounds great. I love a good haze.. yum


----------



## bud88 (Feb 6, 2016)

Rose, do you remember the purple haze that was around in the mid 80's?  It had a very distinct taste unlike any of the haze we smoke these days. I can't even explain the taste. A friend of mine grew some purple haze from seeds he purchased from Ilovegrowingmarijuana.com that was close. I wish I knew who the breeder was, but that kind of info wasn't readily available back then.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2016)

i wasn't smoking in the 80's. What was i thinking, being a mom and all. lol  I remember columbian gold, Maui wowee, panama red, thai stick, my fave.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 7, 2016)

You're bringing back memories when you mention those strains Rose! Maui Wowee was the lightest green color and a pinner would send a pair sailing.....My down time with the kids were the 90's....


----------



## Oldbay (Nov 2, 2020)

Bringing old threads but was searching for more info about Crockett’s haze as my first one is coming down next week and is looking and smelling amazing. Way smaller than I thought as it only stretches 2x. Looking forward to sample nugs for sure


----------

